# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  X-21 Flat base (бесцветная матовая основа для акрила)

## rse

Tamiya X-21 Flat base 

Вопрос: как и для чего его использовать.

Спасибо.

----------


## MAX

Это основа для краски. Т.е. в нее добавляют краску и она становится матовой краской. Например нужно получить полуматовую краску - смешивают базу и глянец нужного цвета. Или нужен полуматовый лак - Х-22 + Х-21.
Анологичная "база" есть и у АКАНА. Она так вообще с нитрой работает.

----------


## rse

Спасибо, а можно использовать самостоятельно как матовый лак.
И второе, чем еще можно разбавлять кроме родного Tamiya Thinner.

----------


## MAX

В чистом виде испльзовать не стоит. Чтобы получился матовый лак, всетаки в него стоит подмешать обычный лак Х-22.
Лаки и основы вещь достаточно "тонкая" и капризная, так, что лучше пользоваться родными растворителями.

----------


## rse

Спасибо.

----------


## Барс

> И второе, чем еще можно разбавлять кроме родного Tamiya Thinner.


Изопропиловым спиртом.

----------

